# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  أدخل وصوت

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لقد درجنا في صحيفة المنبر علي جلب عناوين الصحف الرياضية بما فيها الصحف الهلالية ولكن عندما تعالت بعض الأصوات مطالبة بمنعها تمت الإستجابة للطلب
ولكن في الآونة الأخيرة طالب البعض الآخر بعرض أخبار الصحف الهلالية متعللين بان معرفة عدوك واخباره تكشف نواياهم ومخططاتهم
وكما عودتكم إدارة منبر مريخاب أون لاين علي طرح الإمور الإختلافية للتصويت الحر فها نحن نطرح الأمر لكم والغلبة للأغلبية البسيطة
مع فائق الإحترام والتقدير لكل الأعضاء ولكل الأراء
ان إختلاف الرأي فينا يجعل المريخ أقوى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اصوت بانزال عناوين الصحف الهلالية 
من باب اعرف عدوك تامن شره وكيده
*

----------


## moamen

*جلب الأخبار السارة التي تهم الصفوة
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*من باب اعرف عدوك
اصوت بانزال عناوين الصحف الهلالية
..................................................  .......... بعدين مرات فيها بكاء لذيذ
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*لا يضيرنا شيء من معرفة اخبارهم و لو كانت كاذبة
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*محبطه للغايه وضدها لانه ماعندهم مايقيد المريخ غير الغل والحسد ضدها ضدها
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الافضل انزالها حتي ولو كانت فيها إغاظة لنا لنعرف كيف يفكرون وعلي ماذا ينون فنأمن شرهم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*تصيبنا بالغثيان كلها حقد وخصوصا عناوينها لا فائده منها نخاف ان تصيبنا عدوى حقدهم الذى يصل احيانا لخلع ثوب الحياء والوقار ويجعل الاسفاف مباح وعادى 
اصوت بلا
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*مع الخبر اين مكان
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*الرياضة فوز وهزيمة وفرح وألم
رغم مرارة صحف الهلال خاصة في مواسم الفشل والهزيمة يجب ان نعلم أنفسنا كيفية مواجهة مثل هذه المواقف وسماع الشماتة وآراء الأعداء من ناحية ومن ناحية أخري في ظل دخول الصحفيين المستمر الي كافة المواقع الاسفيرية لدينا فرصة الرد عليهم
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*من الحكمة انزال كل الصحف الرياضية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لا لجلب صحف الصفراب لانها تصيبنا بالغثيان
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أرجو تنزيل صحف الهليل
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اصوت بانزال عناوين الصحف الهلالية 
من باب اعرف عدوك تامن شره وكيده



22222222222222
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*تصويت احلاهما مر ولكن رائي الاغلبيه بيغلب
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*ماناقصين رفع ضغط من يريد قراءتها سوف يجدها
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*لا والف لا لاننا ليس بجهلاء صحافه كل هدفها تدمير المريخ
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*انا ادمن قراة صحف الهلال عندما أكون منتصرا وهم مهزومين واتجنبها في غير ذلك.  فالإجابة علي البوست رمادية.
                        	*

----------


## ود من الله

*لا احب مطالعه صحف الجلافيط ولا ارغب في وجودها هنا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا للصحف الجلفوطيه وهو اصلا ماعندهم حاجه نافعه غير الاساءه للوالى والمريخ
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*اصوت لانزالها لمعرفة تفكيرهم 
والوا شكراً لك لاهتمامك بنا يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*لا اعتراض لكن الملاحظ احيانا تجد به خبر يثير البعض ويبأون نقدا في المجلس او الجهاز الفني قبل التأكد من صحة الخبر وفي الغالب يطلع شتلة مقصود بها الهاءنا او اثارة بلبلة بين الجمهور والمجلس او الجهاز الفني او لاعب من الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عصام شعرانى

*السلام عليكم .. عموما انا ضد الاهتمام بما تقول صحافتهم وجلافيطهم .. ودايما بنادى بعدم الاهتمام باخبارهم والتركيز بما لنا لانو هو الاهم .. وما فارقة معاى انزالها من عدمها لانى ما قاعد اقراها
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ليست لديهم أخبار كلها كذب ونفاق وتقارير مضروبة زى النسبوه لى مدرب الاتحاد مؤخرا
ضررها أكثر من نفعها
أعارض بشدة وجودها ببننا
                        	*

----------


## ودالبورت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اصوت بانزال عناوين الصحف الهلالية 
من باب اعرف عدوك تامن شره وكيده



كلام سليم
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*اخبارهم لاتهمنا كثيرا فهم دوما منشغلين بحال المريخ اكثر من فريقهم لذا علينا باخبار الزعيم فقط اسمهم يلوث المنبر
                        	*

----------


## omer altahir

*تعرف الاشياء باضدادها...نحن لما نقرا صحف الهلال بنعرف المريخ حارقهم قدر شنو...
ولو ما نزلتوها هنا اكيد بنسمعها هناك....
انا مع انزالها بالمنبر....
لكن فى بوست منفصل عشان ندحض اى فرية يفترونها  ...
وشكرا منعم على النهج الراقى دا..
                        	*

----------


## UM OMAR

*جوزيف استالين عندما اطلق عبارة (اعرف عدوك) لم يقلها الا لتبرير
عشقة لمشاههدة افلام رعات البقر
لا لتدنيس ديارنا بادرانهم
فالتاخذ الديمقرطية مجراها
ولا لدكتاتورية البرولتاريا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*مع انزال الصحف الهلالية
                        	*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aboali
					

ماناقصين رفع ضغط من يريد قراءتها سوف يجدها



22222222
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*لا تنشروا لنا السموم
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*ضد وجودها
...
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*ارجو ان نتزكر الايام التي ننتكس فيها ومباراة الامل وهلال الابيض مازالت في الزاكرة.  كتاب الهلال سلوا سكاكينهم علينا هربنا من جرايدهم الي المنبر لنجدها امامنا ولسان حالنا يقول اين المفر.  نعرف اين نجد مواقعهم ان رغبنا فيهم لذا اتركوا المنبر ملاذ لنا عندما نعتر.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المنبر حر،
للراى والراى الاخر،
وانتقاد الجلافيط لنا يدخل فى الراى الاخر وان تحاملوا،،،،
وارى وجود الصحف الهلالية من اجل المتعة،،،
والمحروق الينحرق،،،،
أوافق واؤيد وأشد من أزركم ،
واطالب بصحف الجلافيط قبل المريخ،،
والدليل على ذلك من حديث استند عليه،
(عن أبي إدريس الخولاني أنه « سمع حذيفة يقول: كان الناس يسألون رسول الله-صلى الله عليه وسلم- عن الخير، وكنت أسأله عن الشر مخافة أن يدركني)
ونحن يجب ان نعلم شر هولاء الجلافيط حتى نحذرهم،،،،
وكفى،،،،
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لدى اقتراح يا منعم،،،،
ماذا لو انزلت الصحف الهلالية فى بوست منفرد عن صحيفة المنبر،
وتطلق على البوست الصحافة المعادية،
ومن أراد ان يطالعها فليدخل،
ومن لا يريد يبتعد من العنوان،
وبهذا نكون قد أرضينا جميع الأطراف ،
ولم نحجر على راى،،،
والله الموفق،،،،،،
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لدى اقتراح يا منعم،،،،
ماذا لو انزلت الصحف الهلالية فى بوست منفرد عن صحيفة المنبر،
وتطلق على البوست الصحافة المعادية،
ومن أراد ان يطالعها فليدخل،
ومن لا يريد يبتعد من العنوان،
وبهذا نكون قد أرضينا جميع الأطراف ،
ولم نحجر على راى،،،
والله الموفق،،،،،،




اقتراح جميل يادكتور 
واعتقد ح يكون مرضى للكل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مالنا ومال الهم 
لا لاى اخبار زنطوريه هنا
*

----------


## محمد النور

*لا نريدها في منبرنا فهي سموم لا فائدة منها وحسد وتشفي فالافضل تجاهلها
ومن يريدها يجدها في موقع الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*المنبر مريخى 
من يريد ان يعرف اخبار الزناطير بيعرف بلقاها وين 
لماذا نعكر صفو وجودنا مع بعض ؟؟؟
منذ متى كانت صحفهم تكتب شيئا ذا معنى عن المريخ ؟؟
هم لا يرون فى المريخ شيئا جميلا 
اعرف عدوك عباره مفخخه 
عن اى عداوه تتكلمون ؟؟
هل نحن فى ساحة معركه ؟؟؟
من يريد ان يعرف اخبارهم عليه بصحفهم ومواقعها 
هنا الاخبار للزعيم وعن الزعيم 
اذا اردتم ان تصيبونا بالاحباط دائما فاسحبوا اسم المريخ عن المنبر وسموه هلاريخ اون لاين افضل
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مع تنزيل صحافة الفول لتكون حجة علي أكاذيبهم والرد عليهم ومتابعة فبركهاتهم وشتلهم
                        	*

----------


## omer altahir

*انا قدمت نفس اقتراح الدكتور  من قبل ... ولو فاز اقتراح انزالها بالمنبر نتمنى ان تكون فى بوست منفصل
                        	*

----------


## باجيو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kartoub
					

لا تنشروا لنا السموم



22222222
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اصوت بانزال جميع الصحف بمختلف الوانها
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*انزال لمعرفت نواياهم النتنه
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*أصوت بأن لا يتم تنزيل صحف الجلافيط هنا ومن أراد ان يتلع عليها فهي موجودة في النت وله الخيار أما  هذا المنبر فهو للزعيم فقط وأخباره
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*لا لصحف الجلفوط 
من يريدها هناك الف مكان يمكن ان يجدها 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*لا نريد صحافة زرقاء في المنبر الاحمر
وايضا لا نريد محمد كامل سعيد هنا
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لدى اقتراح يا منعم،،،،
ماذا لو انزلت الصحف الهلالية فى بوست منفرد عن صحيفة المنبر،
وتطلق على البوست الصحافة المعادية،
ومن أراد ان يطالعها فليدخل،
ومن لا يريد يبتعد من العنوان،
وبهذا نكون قد أرضينا جميع الأطراف ،
ولم نحجر على راى،،،
والله الموفق،،،،،،



2222222222222222222222222222
إقتراح جيد جدا يادكتور تشكر عليه ومرضي لجميع الاطراف ... ونحن صراحة لا نحب هذه الصحف ولكن لابد من قراءتها لنعرف طريقة تفكيرهم وكيفية الرد عليها والا نكون قد دفنا رؤوسنا في الرمال دون مواجهة مشاكل الزناطير وعذرا للجميع
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

المنبر مريخى 
من يريد ان يعرف اخبار الزناطير بيعرف بلقاها وين 
لماذا نعكر صفو وجودنا مع بعض ؟؟؟
منذ متى كانت صحفهم تكتب شيئا ذا معنى عن المريخ ؟؟
هم لا يرون فى المريخ شيئا جميلا 
اعرف عدوك عباره مفخخه 
عن اى عداوه تتكلمون ؟؟
هل نحن فى ساحة معركه ؟؟؟
من يريد ان يعرف اخبارهم عليه بصحفهم ومواقعها 
هنا الاخبار للزعيم وعن الزعيم 
اذا اردتم ان تصيبونا بالاحباط دائما فاسحبوا اسم المريخ عن المنبر وسموه هلاريخ اون لاين افضل



كلام سليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم شكرا ياذعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

لدى اقتراح يا منعم،،،،
ماذا لو انزلت الصحف الهلالية فى بوست منفرد عن صحيفة المنبر،
وتطلق على البوست الصحافة المعادية،
ومن أراد ان يطالعها فليدخل،
ومن لا يريد يبتعد من العنوان،
وبهذا نكون قد أرضينا جميع الأطراف ،
ولم نحجر على راى،،،
والله الموفق،،،،،،



222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*تنزل مع صحفنه بالعكس نعرف الوضع هناك وشنو ألفي راسم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق هبانى

*كلها سخف واستهزاء بالزعيم وتطاول عليه وأري انها تدنس هذا المنبر ..فيجب اجتثاثها عنه ..
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*هزا المنبر  طاهر فلا والف ﻻ للتنجيس ببهزه الاصدارات الحاقده
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*المثل يقول إذا أردت إتقاء شر قوم أعرف لغتهم .. مع أن صحفهم زباله وقمامه ويوجد فيها الغث والزبد .. الا انه من بابا معرفة تفكيرهم القاصر لا يضير فى وجودها بالمنبر .. لا أرى فيها ذلك غضاضة مع انها لا تستحق مطالعتها .. ويشهد الله من فتحت عيناى على هذه البصيرة من أشترى يوما صحيفة تخص الهليل .. أصوت لصالح إنزالها حتى نتحوط لمكرهم وحقدهم الدفين
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*اليوم معظم تعليقات جماهير الهلال في موقعهم في الفيسبوك يلومون كتاب الهلال.  كتاب لم ينفعوا فريقهم ماذا تريد ان تستفيد منهم غير رفع ضغط دمك.
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*لزوم الفرفشة والضحك,,,,,,,,,,,

كوميديا اللمبي ...........
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*أنا مع عرض (سخف) الهليل..
وللأمر فائدتان :
الأولى : معرفة أخبارهم واتجاهات تفكيرهم المريض وما يروجون له من بهتان ليل نهار..
الثانية : تمكين بغضنا لهم (الذي لا يحتاج إلى تمكين) وتأكيده وزيادته بما نطالعه على (سخفهم) من إنحطاط .
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*مع عرض صحف الظناطير ممن باب اعرف عدوك تتجنب شرة
*

----------

